# Lost pup



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=12299817&cat=10


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Went for a coffee run this morning and drove all over that area looking for Greta.....nothing. 

Good luck, maybe the dog catcher guy's picked her up.... :?


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, although I really don't have the money to fork out....I am hoping animal services did get her. But w/ our #'s being on her collar and no phone calls.....I am thinking that whoever has her, wants to keep her. I have looked on animal services web site, and there have been animals posted on there since yesterday, but no Greta.  

Thanks for the effort 45.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Took me a few days once to get my GWP back. He got into a skunk and then hung out at some old lady's house harassing her cats, drinking their water, eating their food. She locked him in her garage and waited a couple days for her son to come and read the tag--she didn't want to get skunk on her.

She'll turn up. But if it were my dog I'd post all the details on this forum instead of just a link.


----------

